# truemobile 1150 minipci troubles!

## PranksterO

I have a dell 5100 laptop with a truemobile 1150 mini pci card installed. I recently removed redhat 9 with recognized the card with no configuration so I know I must be doing something wrong. I have done several searches and done what others have done to get the card working but I cant get it to work. Can someone give me the steps to config this card properly? Thanks!

So far here is what I have done:

1) emerged wireless-tools and linux-wlan-ng

2) cardctl reports the dell truemobile in socket 0

3) copied /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to /etc/init.d/net.eth1

4) iwconfig now sees eth1 as a wifi device with a manfid of 0x0156, 0x0002

5) added, iface_eth1="dhcp" to /etc/conf.d/net

6) I hear 2 beeps when i restart /etc/init.d/pcmcia

----------

## bbarrera

 *PranksterO wrote:*   

> 1) emerged wireless-tools and linux-wlan-ng

 Get rid of linux-wlan-ng and use the orinoco driver. The orinoco-cs driver is installed by default with pcmcia-cs unless you compile kernel with pcmcia. If you compile pcmcia into kernel then make sure Hermes chipset support is compiled into kernel.

----------

## PranksterO

Ok I did some more reading and found out that compiling my kernel with pcmcia support was a bad thing. So I did a new compile with no pcmcia support and wireless(non ham) support. That got me a lot closer except for the errors on boot.

heres a snip from my messages file:

Nov 24 01:34:55 localhost cardmgr[705]: executing: 'modprobe -r orinoco_cs'

Nov 24 01:34:55 localhost cardmgr[705]: exiting

Nov 24 01:34:55 localhost unloading PCMCIA Card Services

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost Linux PCMCIA Card Services 3.2.4

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost kernel build: 2.4.20-gentoo-r8 #3 Mon Nov 24 00:40:12 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost options:  [pci] [cardbus] [apm]

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost Intel ISA/PCI/CardBus PCIC probe:

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost TI 1410 rev 01 PCI-to-CardBus at slot 02:02, mem 0x20001000

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost host opts [0]: [pci only] [pci irq 11] [lat 32/176] [bus 3/6]

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost PCI card interrupts, PCI status changes

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost TI 4510 rev 02 PCI-to-CardBus at slot 02:04, mem 0x20002000

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost host opts [0]: [ring] [pci + serial irq] [pci irq 11] [lat 32/32] [bus 7/10]

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost ISA irqs (scanned) = 3,4,5,7,10 PCI status changes

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost cardmgr[2222]: watching 2 sockets

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost cardmgr[2222]: starting, version is 3.2.4

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost cardmgr[2222]: socket 0: Intersil PRISM2 11 Mbps Wireless Adapter

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost cardmgr[2222]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost hermes.c: 5 Apr 2002 David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost cardmgr[2222]: + /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/pcmcia/orinoco.o: unresolved symbol hermes_init

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost cardmgr[2222]: + /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/pcmcia/orinoco.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/pcmcia/orinoco.o failed

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost cardmgr[2222]: + /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/pcmcia/orinoco.o: insmod orinoco_cs failed

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost cardmgr[2222]: modprobe exited with status 255

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost cardmgr[2222]: executing: 'insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o'

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost cardmgr[2222]: + /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o: unresolved symbol orinoco_interrupt_R8ca3e787

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost cardmgr[2222]: + /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o: unresolved symbol alloc_orinocodev_R531a4eef

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost cardmgr[2222]: + /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o: unresolved symbol orinoco_reinit_firmware

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost cardmgr[2222]: + /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o: unresolved symbol hermes_struct_init_R5bfb4a4b

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost cardmgr[2222]: + /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o: unresolved symbol __orinoco_down

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost cardmgr[2222]: + /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o: unresolved symbol __orinoco_up

Nov 24 01:34:59 localhost cardmgr[2222]: insmod exited with status 1

Nov 24 01:35:01 localhost cardmgr[2222]: get dev info on socket 0 failed: Resource temporarily unavailable

Nov 24 01:45:00 localhost CRON[2275]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 24 01:47:23 localhost hermes.c: 5 Apr 2002 David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>

It looks like its having some problems witn the orinoco driver. Any ideas?

----------

## bbarrera

You botched the install of pcmcia-cs somehow, I'm guessing you left hermes in the kernel compile or something like that. There is a thread on how to successful install wireless stuff. Go find that and follow the instructions.

By the way, I've been running kernel PCMCIA & orinoco for over 6 months without a problem. Dell C600 and 4100, both with TrueMobile 1150 miniPCI.

----------

## PranksterO

You mean hermes under wireless lan in make menuconfig? Yes I did leave it in as a module because I thought thats where the orinoco driver was as well. So I should take that out?

----------

## PranksterO

im answering a lot of my own questions today...  :Very Happy: 

Ok, I compiled a new kernel with wlan support but no modules. I rebooted and it now sees the card and loads it but I am getting the error "eth0 already started". I guess the card is working though! Which is good but how can I fix this error?

Also, Im having trouble with wep. If I do a "iwconfig eth0 key my_key_here" the wireless works but I cant seems to get it working in my wireless.opts file.

Can someone please post a wireless.opts with an example key and everything? Thanks!

----------

## bbarrera

Glad you got it working. Disable everything in /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts except for the following. This example assumes AP/basestation uses "myessid" as ESSID and a 128 bit WEP key "abcdefghijklm" (ASCII WEP key). If your AP uses hex WEP key then change appropriately (see example in wireless.opts). If you set your WEP key on AP as a passphrase then find the hex version generated by AP and use that on laptop (hex).

*,*,*,00:60:1D:*|*,*,*,00:02:2D:*)

    INFO="Orinoco"

    ESSID="myessid"

    MODE="Managed"

    KEY="s:abcdefghijklm"

----------

## specks

Prankster0 -- did you ever figure out why you were getting 'eth0 already started' on boot?  I'm getting the same message at boot.

I also have the dell truemobile 1150 mini pc card in my latitude c840.  I have followed the instructions found in this thread.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=26716&highlight=dell+truemobile+1150

Another question: Why did my internal nic go from eth0 to eth1 and my internal wireless get assigned to eth0?

----------

## oregonshoegazer

First, thanks to bbarrera for the advice on editing wireless.opts .

Secondly, any idea why this method worked for me, but not

```
iwconfig key <INSERT_KEY_HERE>
```

Shouldn't seem to make any difference to me...

orsg

----------

## gen2newB

I have a latitude c640 with the truemobile 1150 mini card and i tried it out with knoppix and it worked on first boot. Maybe you should try it with knoppix and do a diff of the kernel config files. Just a thought.

----------

